# Deeply Disturbed Sucht Member



## Temdram (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Deeply Disturbed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

**Gilden Name :  **Deeply Disturbed* 

*Gildenzweck :* *Raiden*

*Realm :* *Teldrassil*

*Fraktion :* *Horde

**Hompage :* www.deeplydisturbed.clanwebsite.de/forum/






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie ihr schon aus dem "Thementitel" entnehmen konntet ,
                                    Sucht unsere Gilde Member Zuwachs^^, Wir Sind eine Sehr Nette gemeinschaft,
                                    Besitzen einen Voll Funktionstüchtigen Ts server , eine Hp Mit "DKP" System
                                    Und Vielem Mehr wir Würden uns Freuen wenn ihr euch bei uns Meldet^^
                                    Bevorzugt Wird bei uns Alles "am meisten Healer und Tank´s^^".

                                   Wer Interesse hatt Soll unten seinen Namen vom Charakter Posten oder kann 
                                   mich auch selber anschreiben "Temdram" wenn ich online bin.


                                   P.S. Wir sind Naxx10/25 Rdy und bauen uns gerade für Uldu 10 auf .

                                   Wir freuen uns schon auf dein Anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

